# ATOM 440 PEDALS



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2017)

Did Atom make a smaller version for girls bikes? Thanks


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 7, 2017)

They used the same pedal on Ladies' Super Sports and Continentals as they did on the Men's models. To my knowledge there was only one size of those pedals.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 8, 2017)

OK,Thanks.I have a pair of 440s and a pair  of Union rat traps.The Unions are noticeably longer. Thought I may have bought the Atoms wrong. The reflectors may not be correct for my '73 S/T. I have others.The ID chart has been a huge help. Thanks momo608.


----------



## Metacortex (Feb 8, 2017)

PCHiggin said:


> Thought I may have bought the Atoms wrong. The reflectors may not be correct for my '73 S/T.




Not just the reflectors, but I believe that Atom 440 is dated 1980 and also has a peened (non-serviceable) spindle. For a '73 Sports Tourer you would want an undated 2nd gen. pair, which were used from '72 through part of '74. Those would also have spindles with adjustable (and removable) cones allowing them to be serviced.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 9, 2017)

Yep, I'm going to switch reflectors and use the pedals for now.Thanks again


----------



## buickmike (Apr 1, 2018)

Metacortex said:


> Not just the reflectors, but I believe that Atom 440 is dated 1980 and also has a peened (non-serviceable) spindle. For a '73 Sports Tourer you would want an undated 2nd gen. pair, which were used from '72 through part of '74. Those would also have spindles with adjustable (and removable) cones allowing them to be serviced.




Soon to be in the markeet for the rebuildable version - how does one tell the difference?


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 1, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Soon to be in the markeet for the rebuildable version - how does one tell the difference?



You can tell by the date stamp, so far the latest rebuildable ones I've recorded were dated 05-78 (May 1978). Those dated 01-80 or later were non-rebuildable. So sometime in-between those dates they were changed. In other words from what I know so far any dated 05-78 or earlier should definitely be rebuildable.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. Metacortex. Will start looking for 1/2 version


----------



## buickmike (Aug 26, 2018)

Found em on the bay circa 1977.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 28, 2018)

I took them apart and realized the outer BB number differently than inner 10 •11? Is that right?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 28, 2018)

That sounds right. If you ever cant remember your safe filling the race with as many balls as will fit and removing one.


----------

